# Are you the only one into makeup and beauty?



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 2, 2008)

*In your family that is into make up and beauty? If so, How do you feel being the only one buying make up and wearing the latest trends?

I am the only one out of my family that loves the hell out of make up. I'm the one they come to, to do make up looks. Now I'm nowhere near the best at doing makeovers, but they seem to think so. I feel kinda odd as well, because I'm brown toned and the family I mainly keep in contact with are darker skinned. They fear make up to the point of only wearing clear gloss...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm happy to have confidence, but I still don't fully understand why there's a need for some darker skinned African American women to shy away from it?*


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

alot of makeup lines don't cater to darker women of color. also, you don't see alot of makeup looks for darker skinned beaties I think the darkest toned model with good makeup looks i've seen is kenya moore. If you're more Blurple like Alek Wek, I don't think I've seen any everyday looks on her not many at least. I'd love to see some.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

Yeah, but I have to say that I have well... a rather "blah" family, because I'm the go-to person for beauty, music, current events, pop culture, etc. It's no wonder why my creative side was  never cultivated as a kid... it was actually discouraged, which is why I'm catching up now, LOL. 

I too, am brown skinned I consider myself dark, even, but they all joke that my daughter and I are light skinned ( my daughter actually is, though, but anyway); I can only speak for the  women in my family when I say that the reason why they shy away from color ( hell, buying cosmetics period) is because they think it's a "white thing", and don't see living breathing examples of women of color who wear makeup well, every day. I don't live near my family, so I can't be an example to them, but when I'm in town,  I'm beatin faces, LOL! It's also hard to push a 30, 40 + year old woman into something new. I'd rather see WOC bare faced than looking like some damn clowns.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

Alek is pretty fierce though with makeup.. i think darker sisters just need inspriation








Ghanain beauty
http://evasitoe.files.wordpress.com/...ng?w=352&h=404
http://evasitoe.files.wordpress.com/...pg?w=388&h=440
ALL MAC UNLESS SPECIFIED
*FACE*
Foundation: Select SPF 15
Powder: Mineralize skinfinish Lose powder
Blush: X-Rocks from Neo Sci-Fi collection
Bronzer: as a countour only BOBBI BROWN in DEEP 4
*EYES*
Eyebrows: Spiked or Stud eyenrow pencil (stud is for darker complexion)
Eyebase: Paint in architecture
Eyelid: Samoa Silk
Eye crease: Charcoal Brown
Outer Crease corner: Brun
Highligter: Arena
Eyeliner: Blacktrack on top and Graphblack at the bottom
Lashes: Lancome Mascara Definicils in Black
*LIPS*
Liner: Chestnut
Lipgloss: Revealing or plushglass in Ample Pink if you want a hint of pink…
​SAM FINES INTERPRETATION
http://evasitoe.files.wordpress.com/...pg?w=250&h=323


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

*I also believe that they shy away from it because they see make up for lighter skinned black women to white women and other races. I even complained to my mother today when I picked up a M.A.C lipstick. I told her that most of their lipsticks ARE made for white women.Hell, I couldn't get a damn thing from the Heatherette collection. I mean their lipsticks were way...too pale for me! 

I also have to agree with the Alek model being an inspiration as well as Kenya Moore. Kenya is beautiful and Alek is unique. Both are models yet darker complected women tend to look at Beyonce, Halle, and Rihanna for inspiration only because their name gets thrown around more in the media. Being dubbed as "beautiful", when it's all just their light color. It's a shame, but I can't blame darker complected women. They choose to like what they want.
*


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

I think that makeup has the unfortunate reputation of being frivolous, and only something "high maintenance" women use.  I've seen this attitude in women from all across the color spectrum...I'm a white New Yorker myself, and I'd say a good 60% of the women in this city have the attitude that makeup takes time and they'd rather be the "laid-back type."  I can't tell you how many times women have stopped me at a Starbucks to say, "Wow, that must have taken a lot of time.  I'm ready in 10 minutes since I never wear anything more than Chapstick and eyeliner, bla bla bla"


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

^I agree. But, I'm always slightly shocked when my coworkers say they get up at 7:00 (same as I do) and they look like.....that. To hell with that "au naturel". Why would I want to walk around with the same look I wore TO bed?!?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

Code:
 <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="<A href="http://www.youtube.com/v/VhFAxW3fi2A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param">http://www.youtube.com/v/VhFAxW3fi2A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VhFAxW3fi2A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 
Here's a good professional makeup look for dark skinned sisters using Iman products

YouTube - IMAN COSMETICS Red Carpet


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

YouTube - IMAN COSMETICS Foundation & Powder Makeover-Video 5


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^I agree. But, I'm always slightly shocked when my coworkers say they get up at 7:00 (same as I do) and they look like.....that. To hell with that "au naturel". Why would I want to walk around with the same look I wore TO bed?!?_

 
I had to laugh at that!^^^^ You are so right on it!
Make up shouldn't be so damn serious as a lot of people take. I mean for us lovers and haters...lol I love make up, but I can also put it on hold, if I needed to. Everyone can go natural and look just as good  with it, just like the rest of you pretty gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  LOL I think some people will naturally be scared of it or just think nothing of it.


----------



## Cassie! (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

My mother only wears eyeliner to parties and sometimes she steals my powder when she feels she looks pale( My mother is light skinned). I would love to do a hair and makeup makeover on my mum, but she says she is too old. 
I got my makeup love form my older sister. She has experimented with makeup, she learnt how to do it from magazines and i used to watch her ( there is 7 years between us) when i was little.
However i would say i use more bold colours. But thats mainly because i go raving a lot. My sister is queen of neutral ville lol!


----------



## User67 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

Well for my family it's not an African American thing because I am adopted & my family is a mix of all races. When I was younger my Mom actually sold Avon for awhile & when I was around 16 she let me started giving me some products to use. But, I didn't really get into make-up/MAC until my early 20's & then it became an obsession LOL! So I am definitely the make-up girl in my family now & I don't really mind. Whenever my younger sister agrees to let me do her make-up she always starts out by saying "Okay, just don't do it as heavy as yours." LOL! I did a very soft look for her wedding in July & she loved it though:






But, speaking of African American women not being comfortable wearing make-up. Just the other day there were 2 walking by the counter & the one lady wanted to come over to the counter & the other one was like "You don't wanna go over there, they paint their faces up like Crayola crayons!" Me & my co-workers had a good laugh over it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

I don't actually think it's primarily a "black thing". How often do you see any woman walking around with bold makeup? You are all right, though. The reason a lot of dark-skinned women shy away from makeup they are unfamiliar with is because they don't have very many dark women out their wearing "noticeable" makeup outside the runway and editorial shoots. 

People in my family all come to me for makeup advice, and I think I give good tips. I try to push my mother to try different colors other than her berry lipstick and her navy blue liner she's been wearing since the 80s, but she feels like anything more than that will look too clownish.

I have dark-skinned friends who'll look through magazines, see a pretty look a light girl is wearing, and dismiss the thought of even trying it because they think it wouldn't work for them.

I encourage people to expiriment... not just with makeup. Playing it safe is boring. I've discoverd so many hot looks and techniques just from trying something new  that I thought would look horrid on me.
And hey, if it looks like shit, take it off, it isn't permanent. 
I just wish more WoC would realize it!!!!


 I recognize that Genevieve chick from those Nigerian movies. My mom loves watching them. Her makeup is nice.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

Ha yes I am the only one who wears and does makeup! 
With my friends though it's different once they learned what to buy and how to apply it there was no stopping them. As far as family goes I the eyelash lady for weekend clubbing which is cool. In my immediate family we all have a niche Me Makeup my mom is fashion designer my older sister creates amazing jewelry my younger sister scapbooks and my lil brother plays football.


----------



## trindee (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

My mom wore make up, but it was more of a "I'm going out, I need a little color on my face" kinda thing, not daily. She taught me how to use cake eyeliner (she was a PRO) and could literally do it with her eyes closed, on the lower waterline. 
My five year old is a "lipgloss" (chapstick) fiend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, I'm the only person in my family that is really into makeup.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm the one whose more into makeup but my sister is coming up there. My sister only wears tinted moisturizer, liner, mascara, and lipgloss. She is starting to wear blush.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm definitely the ONLY person in my family into make up. I always have been. My mom would be the announcer when I would host make up and fashion shows in the living room LMAO [I'm getting emotional because I fell old and I miss the hell out of my mom]. I used to wear make up all the time in high school and I wore it well, so I ended up doing make up for the team [dance/drill] that I was on for the first two years of high school. 

As a WOC I really don't understand why others don't grow some balls and try on some color! If anything, I think WOC can rock color better than anyone because our deep tones make them pop! I'm a sucker for purples, blues, and greens! My theory is that ANYONE can wear ANY COLOR, they just have to make it work for their own face and style.


----------



## K_ashanti (Oct 5, 2008)

i too i'm the only person i know ( family and friends) who wears more then gloss masacra, and eye liner. I think WOC are afraid of looking unnatural , but  most of my class mate don't know i wear make up unless they have asked me about my "clear skin"


----------



## carandru (Oct 6, 2008)

Luckily, I am not the only person I know into makeup.  My family isn't in to it that much beyond nail and lip color... o and foundation.  I remember my mother teaching me to wear red lipstick and red nail polish, because that looked like a "classic lady", lol.  My sister is starting to come around and picks up tips from me here and there.  She likes to try all types of makeup though, just doesn't do it on herself.

My friends on the other hand, are all into makeup but not as much as me. I have some pretty creative friends though, with most of them being dancers and trained in other art forms.  But, I'm the only one who actively tries to perfect my technique and try new things.


----------



## yarayuki (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, the only ONLY person.  I have one friend who's into makeup a bit, and I think her interest is growing a bit day by day.  Other than that, most think I'm wasting my money and have too much "face paint".  My mom thinks I wear too much, and I just smear on more and say "THERE'S NO SUCH THING!"

Haha, but it's funny.  She used to (and still does a little bit) sell Mary Kay.  And she used to drag me to her unit meetings and take me to client houses and parties and stuff and she wonders where my immense interest in makeup comes from?  Uh, hellllloo.  When I was 11 you dragged me all over the entire state of Maryland making up womens faces lol.  But it's cool being the go-to chick.  I'm by no means a guru, but in comparison to my friends and fam I'm like God


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 6, 2008)

my mom used to be crazy about lancome when i was little, that's why inspired me honestly.. going with her to buy her makeup, watching her put it on, knowing that she favored this one lipstick. her entire routine in the morning mesmerized me. i always thought it was cool how all of her makeup was the same brand, it all "matched" when it was strewn out across the bathroom counter.. i get a little nostalgic of that when i see all the black compacts, shadow pots and lipstick tubes randomly spread out on my makeup table


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 8, 2008)

yep, i am the only person into make up in my family and group of friends. My girls will occassionaly mess with blush or liner but thats as far as it goes. I kinda wish i had someone to go mac shopping with and swap stuff lol


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 9, 2008)

Its true among all races, people are amazed at the little I sometimes do with my makeup. I really only get up 10 minutes earlier than normal. But my mom luckily is good with makeup but shes the basic colors nowadays. She sells mary kay which i have to say is really nice, and i get to experiment alot. But yes I do have to say that most blacks do not like to put on makeup, they think i'm crazy but at least i don't stick with my basic browns...ugh


----------



## gitts (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Lore* 

 
_yep, i am the only person into make up in my family and group of friends. My girls will occassionaly mess with blush or liner but thats as far as it goes. I kinda wish i had someone to go mac shopping with and swap stuff lol 




_

 
Girl me too!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Lore* 

 
_yep, i am the only person into make up in my family and group of friends. My girls will occassionaly mess with blush or liner but thats as far as it goes. I kinda wish i had someone to go mac shopping with and swap stuff lol 




_

 
Lord....me too!!!!


----------



## Lapis (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll just join the list wanting someone to go shopping with.

My mom only wears powder and a little lipstick, my aunt will rock some polish and a little bit more makeup, but a full face like I do, no one in my family does, and none of my friends are into makeup.
If we go out you should see them digging in the bottom of their purses looking for lipstick that they left there the last time we went out, lol


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 10, 2008)

My family was of the belief that they didn't "need" more than lipstick and to powder their nose.  I think I am a little overboard in most aspects.  I don't need it, but I enjoy it.  The average woman doesn't feel they have time or know how to work with products to accentuate their features.  Me?  I love playing with it and need to curb some of my hauls, though I agree it would be nice to have someone to play, shop and experiment with also.


----------



## dazzle (Oct 10, 2008)

I am the only one into experimenting with makeup, my sister uses makeup too but she would stick to one lip colour for two years, day and night. hell no...she rolls her eyes whenever we walk pass a mac counter and i want to swatch something.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

i dont have any sisters, and my mom is very au naturel... so my makeup chatter is lost on them. 
I have one cousin that really likes makeup, but we dont see each other very often.
Even of my friends, none are big into it. My best friend is... well, not to be mean, but a boring plain jane. She thinks she "looks like a 5 cent hooker" when she wears black mascara. those are her exact words. she said taht when she gets married shell wear absolutly no makeup (i tried to explain that at least for oil control and photos she should.. no dice) its like shes anti makeup, and for no good reason. it makes me crazy.
now that im in a design program, i have some friends that are intrested in it which is cool. i leant a girl "making faces" the otehr day. She said she wants me to tecah her how to do makeup, which im excited about.

i have one friend outside of school that likes make up, but im way more into it. We'll go to mac or sephora and she'll say "i dont need anymore makeup. i have enough" Or she'll only buy browns. I keep trying to push her to experiment, but shes reallly painfully boring.


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 10, 2008)

I am! My mom and aunts refer to MAC as "the system". They thinks its WAY to expensive and say "you are caught up in the system", that was the first and last time I let any of them near my traincase. I was soo glad to find all you wonderful folks here to share with!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 12, 2008)

ONLY ONE HERE!!  I agree with what a lot of women said about it being a racially charged issue.  I've hear many Black women say "you're pretty, you don't need make up" or "I'm not spending all of that money on that."  The way I explain it is that make up is an accessory, I know I don't need it but I want it.  Personally, I'd rather forfeit going to a movie or eating out to by make up but that's my thing.  And another BIG thing is that I believe that Black women think that Black men are less attracted to women who wear make up.  When I dated men, quite a few said that they don't understand why I wear make up.  I think that ultimately, women want to be appealing for the type of people that they are trying to attract.


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, I am the only one I know of that loves make up as much as me. See when I like something I go into depth with it and crazy. I have a make up addiction. Everything I have has to be mac I am very loyal to mac. Also I have a purse addiction...Louis Vuitton I have about 18 pieces like wallets and purses. I am just crazy!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm pretty much the only one but am slowly converting my sister into becoming a makeup fiend like myself


----------



## na_pink (Nov 15, 2008)

i am the only one in my family into makeup , which is good because they wont go missing when i am looking for them 

i have one of my friends into it, at one point she got more obsessed than i did but i believe school work took over, but she is getting pretty good about it


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

My Mom is 60 y/o and she is a MAC addict...She started collecting MAC about 8 years ago....We swap stuff, buy stuff and talk about Makeup all the time...My older sister is  also a Mac Addict...Long Long time ago we used to be Fashion Fair addicts, then Mary Kay....But we always have iked and worn the same lines.... If I switch they all switch...so funny!

Add: and my sister in laws on both sides...My bothers wife and my dh's sister are both Mac addicts too...


----------



## teebabii07 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Luckily, I am not the only person I know into makeup. My family isn't in to it that much beyond nail and lip color... o and foundation. I remember my mother teaching me to wear red lipstick and red nail polish, because that looked like a "classic lady", lol. My sister is starting to come around and picks up tips from me here and there. She likes to try all types of makeup though, just doesn't do it on herself.

My friends on the other hand, are all into makeup but not as much as me. I have some pretty creative friends though, with most of them being dancers and trained in other art forms. But, I'm the only one who actively tries to perfect my technique and try new things._

 


thats the same with my my grandmother tried to teach me some makeup tips when i first started to wear makeup but then i branched out and learned more about MAC because all i wore was Fashion Fair which i hate...but i think some black when dont know how to apply makeup some when they do try it looks a hot mess for example if you wanna wear a blue eyeshadow try a dark blue and not such a bright blue and maybe apply it to just the inner corner and not the entire lid...i think some are just dont know how to apply it and dont know what to use


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My Mom is 60 y/o and she is a MAC addict...She started collecting MAC about 8 years ago....We swap stuff, buy stuff and talk about Makeup all the time...My older sister is  also a Mac Addict...Long Long time ago we used to be Fashion Fair addicts, then Mary Kay....But we always have iked and worn the same lines.... If I switch they all switch...so funny!

Add: and my sister in laws on both sides...My bothers wife and my dh's sister are both Mac addicts too..._

 
I envy you! When I drive back out to Plano, I'm hitting you up, though!


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am the only one in my family who is in to makeup. My mom thinks it is a waste of money that I buy so much. So when I am at the mall and there is a MAC store I am the only one excited about trying on different colors. So I usually just go by myself to enjoy the beauty of MAC


----------



## chirufus (Nov 18, 2008)

My family and friends mostly never heart from make up... I'm the only one that use make up. At the office were I work is it the same story... But I must say... that my hubby goes with me to the MAC shop sometimes.He gives my advice what to take and what not, and mostly it is use full to.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 18, 2008)

well, I think my case is different as my family loves makeup and all of the women in the family (mom, sisters, grandma, aunts, cousins..) wear makeup. But I'm Persian and it's just a given that you have to look good all the time. 

That being said, non of my friends are into makeup. I have a black friend, two Asian ones and everyone else is white and non of them wear makeup :/ So I def don't think it's a dark WOC issue. I do think if anyone, at least dark WOC should be wearing crazy and bright colours, coz honestly it looks best on them. When I went to my vacation and was transformed from an NC30 to NC40, I thought my brights looked so much better on me...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fabbygurl21* 

 
_I am the only one in my family who is in to makeup. My mom thinks it is a waste of money that I buy so much. So when I am at the mall and there is a MAC store I am the only one excited about trying on different colors. So I usually just go by myself to enjoy the beauty of MAC _

 
^My mom says the same thing to me and yet I cannot help but buy more MAC products. I'm like the only one that's into makeup and my sister is getting addicted to it too.


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 20, 2008)

yep, same here im the only one in my family that loves make up... im the go to girl for makeup tips etc..i even did my sisters make up for her wedding...im wonderin who will do mine when my wedding (one day) comes up...lol....


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm the only one really into makeup. My mom is a powder(sometimes) and a red lipstick always woman.

I don't think that "makeup lines don't have products for woman of color" is a valid excuse anymore for darker skinned women. Seems like it's a new line every month that tries to address this issue. I think it's just have turned into a cultural thing and I'm sure the males have something to do with it. I have never met a man that likes a woman in makeup.


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Are you the only one?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Just the other day there were 2 walking by the counter & the one lady wanted to come over to the counter & the other one was like "You don't wanna go over there, they paint their faces up like Crayola crayons!" Me & my co-workers had a good laugh over it._

 
LOL.I kinda heaar what their saying, buttttt its not such a bad thing. Darker women can get away with those brighter colours as they pop better!!

Wouldnt it be great if mac did a specific range for darker skins..hmm cant see it happening though!what do you think? x


----------



## L281173 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am the only one in my family and among my friends who loves the bold colors in makeup such as lime greens, bright yellows, etc..  That's why I have bonded with members of boards such as Specktra.net and makeuptalk.  We understand each other.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 25, 2008)

[I think that historically many women of color have been taught to believe that bright color in makeup was viewed as makeup a woman seem "whorish" in nature.  I have heard many of African American men say that woman with lots of makeup on are slutty.  I think that in the minds of women of color, that they have been conditioned to believe this and that they tend to shy away from the bright makeup colors for this reason.  I remember when I was working for Flori Roberts at the makeup counter, that when Patti Labelle's makeup line was first introduced, that the products did not sell well because many Black Women and women of color were not into the colors except browns.  I loved her colors such as POO PEARL, NEW ATTITUDE, RIGHT KIND ROSE, AND MISS MARMALADE.  I have never been afraid of color.














quote=KeshieShimmer;1384968]I'm the only one really into makeup. My mom is a powder(sometimes) and a red lipstick always woman.

I don't think that "makeup lines don't have products for woman of color" is a valid excuse anymore for darker skinned women. Seems like it's a new line every month that tries to address this issue. I think it's just have turned into a cultural thing and I'm sure the males have something to do with it. I have never met a man that likes a woman in makeup.[/quote]


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*In your family that is into make up and beauty? If so, How do you feel being the only one buying make up and wearing the latest trends?*

*I am the only one out of my family that loves the hell out of make up. I'm the one they come to, to do make up looks. Now I'm nowhere near the best at doing makeovers, but they seem to think so. I feel kinda odd as well, because I'm brown toned and the family I mainly keep in contact with are darker skinned. They fear make up to the point of only wearing clear gloss...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I'm happy to have confidence, but I still don't fully understand why there's a need for some darker skinned African American women to shy away from it?*_

 

i see this is pretty old but i'll comment anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they may shy away because they don't know how to match things up or know what looks good on them. i love makeup. love, love, love it. but there was a time where i loved it but i really didn't know how to apply it so i started shying away from stuff. i'm not darker skinned but for a while i HATED pinks and lighter tones of purple because i always felt they looked like sidewalk chalk on me. lol! until i did mac chats and discovered primer. ha! i just moved colors around (i.e. i used to wear hepcat on the lid and i looked like i had pink eye. i wear it in the crease now and it looks great)

and yea, i'm the only one in my fam that's SO into makeup but i don't mind it. obviously i'm not as good as an actual MA but i love having the ladies in my fam always asking advice for how to wear things. and even tho they aren't as into it as i am they are slowly getting more and more interested so that gives us things to talk about


----------



## redecouverte (Nov 25, 2008)

i am also the only one who is into make-up
they are actually shocked at how much money i spend on make up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so usually i hide my stuff when a family member is visiting


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 21, 2009)

I am the only person in my group of friends/family who is really all that into makeup. It gets kinda lonely (I agree with the rest of you about wanting a friend to shop with!) but I decided a while back that if I constantly wait for someone to share my passion(s) I'd be missing an opportunity to enjoy them. So yeah... family might give me strange looks for loving makeup as much as I do (or they ask me how to wear certain things)... I don't bother trying to fit into their little box.


----------



## CanDe_Faces (Jul 21, 2009)

Being a WOC in the beauty industry I think that most women want to enhance their beauty with makeup, but having little to no experience with makeup are afraid of outcome. I find a lot of women feel like it is easier not to try than to fail, which is sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always tell my clients that one of the most important keys to makeup is confidence. If you are wearing a really bold look and your persona is confident, people will feed off of that. 

Just look at the industry tends right now. 

Who would have ever thought “Hammer Pants” would come back?!?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Candace 
CanDé Faces~Makeup Artistry by Candace 
Website: www.candefaces.webs.com
Email: [email protected]


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I'm definetly the only one of my friends that is very into makeup, especially MAC and I'm from a small town so it's just not very common. Luckily my sister is just as obsessed as I am and we go to MAC together when I get down to her end of the island. I love not being judged when making my purchases.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

....


----------



## meika79 (Jul 22, 2009)

I used to be the only one into makeup but my cousin has crossed over to the dark side. Her brothers try to say its my fault because she would be fascinated when I used to put on lipgloss. I highly disagree though, we are the same sign with similar personalities and taste so I saw it coming way before anyone else did. 

I really wish more WOC would at least give makeup a try. I'm tried of these non-makeup-wearing people telling me how black women can't or aren't supposed to wear blues and greens and purples. These are the same ones that will slap a rainbow quick weave in their head and DARE someone to tell them its not hot. SMH. 


Oh, and just a little info on how I got into makeup...I used to draw, very well too.  I would enter contests and numerous times would place between 3rd to 1st place. I stopped because the few black kids that went to my school told me only asian (or in our school Philliphino) people could draw well and actually didn't talk to me until I stopped drawing. In college my roommate was Vietnamese/Caucasian and would produce the most beautiful art I had ever seen in person. One day we were going out to the club and she DID NOT approve of my bare face. 

I don't know what all she used, but she made me look like a star. She introduced me to makeup but many people have told me that they think my artistic side shows when I beat some faces. Lol. 

(Sorry for my life story ramblings)


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have one friend who is just getting into makeup now. She laughs at me, though because of how excited I get over new lemmings/purchases. She actually said "Wow, I've never seen anyone so excited about lip gloss before". There is no one in my life to share in my euphoria over makeup. Another friend of mine always says "Off to buy more buckets of powder?". It's silly and it always makes me laugh, but it's kinda sad, too.  I want a makeup buddy right here with me. Lol


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm the only one in my family into hair, make up and fashion. My brother likes fashion and picks out most of what his wife and kids wear but, its mostly conservative "Gap" sorts or things. My older sister once divulged that she would like to try some mascara but, doesnt wear anything and can get into one of her moods and criticize me for wearing and caring about fashion/makeup and hair. . My mom wears foundation and lipstick when she is getting dressed up (her skin is perfect) but its only Avon. I offer to do their make up but they just aren't into it. They let me do their hair though and  its hard to convince them to change their products.


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm surrounded by people who like makeup, except for my mother, who thinks makeup is anti-feminist and it's a plot by the ruling military-industrial complex to steal women's money and oppress us with images of beauty (or something like that). She did buy me all my makeup for my prom though. One of my aunts gave me a tinted lipbalm when I was about 14 and my best friend introduced me to Mac lipglass (colour: oystergirl) when I was about 18.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 23, 2009)

My sister and I are the ones in our family that are really into make up. I recently got her to start looking at MUFE. That infamous 92 eyeshadow. I never believed there were rules with make up. Never thought that I couldnt wear bright colors. The only unfortunate thing is my sister lives in Atlanta and I live in Miami. However I've recently reconnected with an old roommate from college and we both understand each other's obsession with make up. She is also a WOC and she is the BESTEST shopping partner EVER!!!!!!


----------



## nellaseven (Jul 23, 2009)

I think a lot of black women stigmatize women who spend as much money on themselves as they spend on their man or children. People assume that they are frivolous and don't handle their buisness. Sometimes I feel like I should apologize for a new purse or full face makeup, like I'm being judged.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't say I was the only one into makeup, though I suppose that depends on how you see it. 

I've only recently started wearing makeup every day and learning how to apply colours correctly so in that way I am the only one into makeup. 

My aunt (from whom I inherit a lot of stuff which she buys as rush purchases) has a huge cupboard full of makeup and she wears it everyday but her application of eyeshadows isn't as good as mine (I am improving all the time, finally getting three shades down pat) so in that way I don't think she is into it as much as me. 

Having said that, when the time comes to apply makeup for a party or something all the girls bar one family in my extended family will apply makeup, not necessarily a full obvious face but makeup will make a show.


----------



## User27 (Jul 23, 2009)

****


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 23, 2009)

I wish that I had friends and family that were even remotely interested in makeup. The boyfriend is supportive of my obsession, but that's about it in my world!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm another person who is the ony makeup lover in my family. One of my aunt's wears makeup, but it's nothing special just brown shadow and blush *rolls eyes*
I know a couple of girls from high school, and they are just getting into makeup, but I'm sure it's not the love of it like us on this website have. I need a makeup friend too hahaha


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_ 
*I really wish more WOC would at least give makeup a try. I'm tried of these non-makeup-wearing people telling me how black women can't or aren't supposed to wear blues and greens and purples. These are the same ones that will slap a rainbow quick weave in their head and DARE someone to tell them its not hot. SMH*._

 
Preach on, my sister, preach on 
SO FREAKING TRUE


----------



## missah (Jun 17, 2011)

I am a self confessed makeup and nail polish addict. I just spent over $1000 on m/u and n/p and when the urban decay bos and mac bloggers and semi precious collections I'll be buying them><"

  	No-one in my family understands why I like m/u and n/p so much! My friends don't either! Its frustrating when they go "oh anna, you just wasted your money yet again. You're so crazy" But i do love my makeup and my nail polish.

  	my guy doesn't understand my m/u addiction though, he doesnt even like it when i wear makeup! he says it"makes you into a different person. Even with just eyeliner, it changes your eyes" I disagree with him and we sometimes end up fighting but luckily, he supports my n/p addiction. Some of my favourite colours were chosen by him!

  	Its also very annoying when my friends ask me to lend them my n/p and do their nails for them! I know its nice to share and whatnot, but the attitude they give me for buying n/p in the first place... gets me pissed off. I usually just joke around and say sure because they're my friends. But I hate it when they lecture me about spendding my money on m/u and n/p but in the end, they're leeching off me! Its so annoying!

  	My mum borrows my n/p but i borrow some of her HE makeup since I can't afford it myself so thats fine. But its really annoying when she lectures me about colourful eyeshadow! I love colour, thats probably why I like m/u and n/p and its frustrating for me.

  	Sigh. If only our families and friends understood. Its a decision that enriches our life. it does not make us fake and isn't a waste of money. Its an investment and they will all come to realise it one time or another.


----------



## Rania88 (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think it has anything to do with skin tone. There is a lot of make up for dark skinned women. I think it has a lot to do with effort and making the time for make up. My mom always says to me I don't know how you find the time. And I usually spend only about 15 minutes on make up sometimes less.  And my best friend who is south east Asian  says she doesn't have time because she had kids and can't be bothered. And many of my co workers have the same sentiment.  I think a lot of women think that women who make themselves up everyday have too much time on their hands.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 10, 2011)

i know one thing if there were a major sale of a hairweave/lacefronts or makeup(all brands) 50% OFF OF BOTH..but one had to choose   .....guess which one would win hands down?  yep the first one. it"s a shame cause we as black women try so much to have "that hair" but don't want to complete the look to look good all the way with the makeup. I see it all of the time in Philly. Those women can plop that lopsided LF on but the rest is ,well,err,just whatever.


----------



## freesiafc (Jul 11, 2011)

[quote name="LatteQueen" url="/forum/thread/115205/are-you-the-only-one-into-makeup-and-beauty/60#post_2140899"]i know one thing if there were a major sale of a hairweave/lacefronts or makeup(all brands) 50% OFF OF BOTH..but one had to choose   .....guess which one would win hands down?  yep the first one. it"s a shame cause we as black women try so much to have "that hair" but don't want to complete the look to look good all the way with the makeup. I see it all of the time in Philly. Those women can plop that lopsided LF on but the rest is ,well,err,just whatever. 
[/quote]  I agree. I'm tired of being looked at like I'm crazy for spending what I do on makeup when the same person will drop $500 on Virgin Indian Hair and more just to get it put in. There are many ways to make yourself up other than just a hairstyle. To me if you can spend that on hair you can do the same for your makeup, skincare or what have you.


----------



## agolds5682 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well said!! I total believe that!! That rolled out of bed look is not hot!!~


a(TM)?MiCHiEa(TM)? said:


> ^I agree. But, I'm always slightly shocked when my coworkers say they get up at 7:00 (same as I do) and they look like.....that. To hell with that "au naturel". Why would I want to walk around with the same look I wore TO bed?!?


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 11, 2011)

My mom loves makeup, and often indulges me and buys me some (cause i'm a poor college student, yo)... but for her, it was always about knowing that looking good also makes a person feel good. She worked as a secretary full time at a major clinic while also getting her own med degree, and so it was more about looking presentable. Nowadays she explores more with color, which is great! but she's also dilligent about taking care of her body and her skin. woman looks like she's 25 even though she's 45. if I age half as nicely, I'll die happy.

  	For a long time, being the rebel kid I was, everything my mom stood for, I stood against. So I never bothered  with my hair, hated makeup, and despised getting dressed up lol...now i'm 23 and totally seeing where she's coming from. When she heard I was into makeup, she was totally excited and took me out shopping, haha. My first mac blush and urban decay eyeshadow were gifts from her.

  	Everyone else in my family is very much like "eh" about makeup, though. even my fiance will give me the "we're just going out  to do this and this." when im putting on makeup. I tell him "why would i get if if i'm not going to wear it?" and that usually puts him at peace xD


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 12, 2011)

For the first time in my life I am with a guy who loves for me to "get prettied up", as he calls it.  I knew he was a keeper the day we were going out to run errands and the only color I was wearing on my face was lipgloss.  He said (in the sweetest little disappointed tone), "aw, where's your eye stuff?  I like to see what you'll come up with next, it's pretty."  He's also very much into polished fingers and toes, which I have always done and am never without.  I love it!




jaylilee said:


> My mom loves makeup, and often indulges me and buys me some (cause i'm a poor college student, yo)... but for her, it was always about knowing that looking good also makes a person feel good. She worked as a secretary full time at a major clinic while also getting her own med degree, and so it was more about looking presentable. Nowadays she explores more with color, which is great! but she's also dilligent about taking care of her body and her skin. woman looks like she's 25 even though she's 45. if I age half as nicely, I'll die happy.
> 
> For a long time, being the rebel kid I was, everything my mom stood for, I stood against. So I never bothered  with my hair, hated makeup, and despised getting dressed up lol...now i'm 23 and totally seeing where she's coming from. When she heard I was into makeup, she was totally excited and took me out shopping, haha. My first mac blush and urban decay eyeshadow were gifts from her.
> 
> Everyone else in my family is very much like "eh" about makeup, though. *even my fiance will give me the "we're just going out  to do this and this." when im putting on makeup. I tell him "why would i get if if i'm not going to wear it?" and that usually puts him at peace xD*


----------



## missah (Jul 12, 2011)

That's so sweet! You're a lucky girl! Me & my bf fight about makeup at least twice a week


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 12, 2011)

missah said:


> That's so sweet! You're a lucky girl! Me & my bf fight about makeup at least twice a week


  	Oh that sucks!

  	My family thinks I spend too much money on makeup but since its my money, it is hardly an issue. But I dont really get to share my love for makeup with anyone unfortunately. My friends do wear makeup but they are not as into it as I am. I love trying out new products and colourful eyeshadows! My bf is very understanding though. He lets me spend my money the way I want to, as long as I save a little and don't incur debt. He is fine with me, with and without makeup too. Days when I dress up a little more, he will always comment that I look pretty. not that he does not say it when I dont wear makeup, cause that will be mean! =p


----------



## thatssojessy (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, I am the only person in my family that is really into makeup. They make fun of me, yet when it's time for a big event, they always ask for "that powder that makes the shine go away"


----------



## A Gurl Can Mac (Jul 16, 2011)

Preach on sisters my hubby hate mac and he hates me wearing makeup . My fam don't get it they wear cheap wigs and tacky weaves but get on my case because I want to look presentable *gives sideeye* I just be smdh at them.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

sometimes i think its quite nice to be the only one doing the whole make up thing, it makes you individual.. ive never had anyone tell me i look stupid

  	maybe a lot of older family members of the african american community (like your mums etc) might not be all into make up cos when they were our age, there wasnt a whole heap available for their skin tone, its only recently there has been a boom in brands for WOC, i  can imagine if they never really got into it when they were younger, its hard to start getting more adventurous when you are older and more comfortable with your make up routine


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm the only one in my family who's into makeup. My mum will wear it on nights out or something similar but never just day to day. I only started wearing makeup a few years ago and before that I just didn't get the whole makeup thing. Now I can't leave the house without the basics of my primers, msfn, concealer and mascara. Which could sound to some like I hide behind my makeup but honestly I just want to look my best. Nothing wrong with that. 
  	None of my friends are into makeup either which is kinda sad because I would love nothing more than to spend the entire day chatting and browsing makeup counters.


----------



## karengirl1988 (Aug 8, 2011)

I love to look at other's make up, but not very much into make up myself.
  	I actually got a question, I have a wedding coming up, i really have no idea what make up I should take?
  	This is small wedding, tradition, only family and friends, so I don't have big budget and I don't have no idea how to look beauty.
  	I read others answer, and think this is the right place I asked this question, pls help me.

  	We got dinner after wedding, and I will change another dress, not too formal, but cute ( wedding dress is a little dull)
  	I need opinions on the following two dress, i really need ideas.

  	1. Rose short dress (I love the color)
	http://www.anntaylor.com/ann/product/AT-Weddings-%26-Events/ANN-Bridesmaid-Dresses/Tiered-A-Line-Dress/264082?colorExplode=false&skuId=89852989&catid=cata000012&productPageType=fullPriceProducts&defaultColor=5000

	2. sexy dress ( friends recommend me the karen millen brand)
	http://www.karenmillendressesuk.com/karen-millen-jewelled-dress-p-443.html

  	All the wedding preparation stress me out, I still got a lot of question, seems your guys know a lot this stuff, much thanks for your help.


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah I am. I don't have any friends who care about makeup or beauty stuff really. Sometimes I wish I had a good friend or cousin who was into stuff like this but it's just me *shrugs*


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

I am the only one in the family who does makeup...My husband is totally supportive of me..He actually likes it..He wants me to get all dolled up before he comes home from work..cuz he says that it takes all the worries and stress of the day away when he sees me looking so nice..(isnt he sweet)


----------

